# Pittsburgh, PA area LFP



## Rashir (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi all,
My friend who is a DM and myself are looking for more players to play in Springdale(about 15miles NE of Pittsburgh) We would like to play every other saturday evening and need around 3-6 more players. Email me for more info if interested in getting a game going.


----------

